# Check out KCS bussiness train



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now here is a recent shot of a mighty fine looking passenger train heading to a bowel game. Later RJD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjbDRvdV0_k


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

"passenger train heading to a bowel game."

Now that is a moving experience!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

If someone made that, I might have to get one and ditch my UP stuff!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

So, did anybody watch the BodyRockTV workout that followed the train video? I know that MY heartrate increased just by watching her! (Hey! I love trains as much as the next guy, but I'm not dead!) 

David Meashey


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well at least I know you folks are reading and paying attention.







Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a gorgeous train. Sure would like to have been on it. Anyone have an idea or knowledge what the tickets cost for the different cars?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure Stan but is probably by invite only. Later RJD


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 26 Jan 2011 09:36 AM 
So, did anybody watch the BodyRockTV workout that followed the train video? I know that MY heartrate increased just by watching her! (Hey! I love trains as much as the next guy, but I'm not dead!) 

David Meashey 

Ok, I confess, I did.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

You gotta love those A-B-A units! Takes me back to the days of short pants. Thanks for sharing. 

Fil


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree with Jerry B. if they made those cars and engines I would sell all my passenger stuff and run only those! BEAUTIFUL TRAIN!!!!

Bubba


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

*Yup @ **aceinspp* Thats a winner ! Great A-B-A set there ! When I'm not largescailing, I'm railfannin' so I need to check out more of that users videos. Thanks for the post ! made my day.

Perry


----------



## roushraven (Sep 15, 2010)

I love the KCS Southern Belle! 

I'm actually replicating this passenger line headed by an AA rather than by an ABA like the current KCS Southern Belle business train. I was fortunate enough to pick up two E-8/9's modeled after the KCS E8s from the 50's pictured below. 





















Once I get around to it, I'm going to re-paint some smoothside streamliners to complete the consist. Here are my custom painted E8/9s.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I am with Jerry & Bubba; I want one too!! I have made enuogh money on their stock to buy one. 

Robby had the KCS Grain cars made; maybe he could paint one of these. 

Also don't forget the KCS also does the Panama Canal train.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

This thread brought back memories when I was a kid I rode a special KCS train from Northwest Arkansas to KC for a baseball game and back home after the game.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree I think RLD should do a run of locos and maybe some Pass cars. later RJD


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I've been on that train...just a beautiful inside as it is outside. If you ever run into Mr. Haverty, he loves to talk trains. 

Chris


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep I knew Mr Haverty. Work with him years ago. Later RJD


----------

